# One of the greatest wildlife gatherings on earth reported in Far North Queensland



## GBWhite (Oct 13, 2016)

https://theconversation.com/how-i-d...erings-on-earth-in-far-north-queensland-66904


----------



## Focus (Oct 14, 2016)

Really interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 18, 2016)

Would be interested in seeing more of the photos! Especially Varanus Doreanus...


----------

